

Why Apple Should Kill Off the Mac - powertry
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-apple-should-kill-off-the-mac-1434321848?mod=e2fb

======
ScottBurson
And all those developers writing iPhone and iPad apps should use... Linux?
Windows???

This is bean counter thinking. The Mac plays a much more important role in the
Apple ecosystem than just generating profit. This guy probably thinks Chevy
should kill off the Corvette too.

